# Do you Think !!!!!!



## Reble (Dec 9, 2010)

Taken today.. They come out of the calf hut that leads into the barn to a big

run in... Keeps the snow from going in. Cut out a small door at the back of it.

added a few more. Thank goodness we have the sun...

Thank you all for looking, just wish we had a winter like last year..


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 9, 2010)

WOW! We have like none up here in Maine..at least where I am...Maybe an inch....in some places?


----------



## Relic (Dec 9, 2010)

Hahahaa much as l love snow with just a trace on the ground so far l think it should all just stay down east for the whole winter...


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

Where I am in Maine, I have a inch in some areas of fields, my good friend Lori in New York had 11 inches 2 days ago


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 9, 2010)

WOW!!! Thats alot of snow! Love the picture


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 9, 2010)

Mary you can keep all that snow in Canada. We dont have any here but suppose to get a inch or so tonight.


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2010)

Filipowicz Farm said:


> Mary you can keep all that snow in Canada. We dont have any here but suppose to get a inch or so tonight.


Lucky you.. sure hope this is it...


----------



## Marty (Dec 9, 2010)

ok there is NO WAY and I mean no way would I get involved in that. No thank you ma'am I cannot do that no way no how ever never amen period end of story


----------



## billiethekid40 (Dec 9, 2010)

What part of Ontario are you in? The pics might be deceving but it looks like we got wayyyyy more here in Borden than you did!





















Yep, thats a full 3.5 feet in the back and about 4 feet in the front. The banks are all 6-9 feet high... and this is all from ONE snowfall, lasting from Saturday night until Tuesday night. Never seen anything like it before! Good thing my neighbor was here, I'm not allowed to shovel and DH has been away for a month.


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2010)

billiethekid40 said:


> What part of Ontario are you in? The pics might be deceving but it looks like we got wayyyyy more here in Borden than you did!
> 
> Yep, thats a full 3.5 feet in the back and about 4 feet in the front. The banks are all 6-9 feet high... and this is all from ONE snowfall, lasting from Saturday night until Tuesday night. Never seen anything like it before! Good thing my neighbor was here, I'm not allowed to shovel and DH has been away for a month.


We live near Walkerton,,, and yes, when the horses first came out, it was up to their chest could not see their feet, have packed it down a lot.

But looks like you might have beat us...


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Love the ones of your fallow deer especially. And all of your minis are beautiful even in full fuzz. Stay warm and dry! Happy Holidays!

Dan.


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2010)

~Dan said:


> Beautiful pictures! Love the ones of your fallow deer especially. And all of your minis are beautiful even in full fuzz. Stay warm and dry! Happy Holidays!
> 
> Dan.


Thanks Dan, yes we hope to have a new addition in a year or so, Our doe Dream Catcher has now King Rupert(buck) the small deer growing up with her.

Now Angelina or pygmy got should have a couple of babies so she will have a playmate.


----------



## noblebrook (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm jealous!!! Mary, we are not that far south of you and we only have about an inch or 2--- we keep missing it and I love the snow!! If it's cold we may as well have the snow too! Rita


----------



## happy appy (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm East of Toronto and we still have grass here. Just a little spotty snow on the ground. Now tonight there is rain snow mix with the same on Sunday so you never know what we might get.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 10, 2010)

And northern Maine got 16 inches in the snowfall that brought Sebago just a dusting. We are part way between in central Maine and we got about 7 inches but nothing like what is in the pics and Im glad as it was 2 below zero this morning and that was hassle enough.


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 10, 2010)

Your welcome Mary! They both are darling animals! Do you need to have the 12' (or however tall) fence? It doesn't seem to be from your pictures.

Dan.


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2010)

~Dan said:


> Your welcome Mary! They both are darling animals! Do you need to have the 12' (or however tall) fence? It doesn't seem to be from your pictures.
> 
> Dan.


No our fence is only 7 feet, and our gate is only 4' they could jump that anytime.

but do not bother, the reason for the fence they say is too keep the wild deer from coming in.

One day my husband left the gate open and one of our neighbors called to tell us she was down the road jumping around in his pasture, we panicked, ran for feed had no ideal how we where going to catch her, and before we could get to the end of the drive way she was back in.

We also use to let her out with the minis with just our electric but she would just jump through the lines, got tired of calling her back, so now she stays in her own area around the barn and can go in and out of the barn when ever they like during the day, but at night come in the barn to their stall, just like the minis.

Again maybe we have just been lucky, have had her now going on 4 years.


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info Mary! Very interesting, I suppose I never thought about the wild deer jumping in I think it would be pretty cool to have some fallow deer to go along with the miniature horses and miniature horses





Hope the snow stops for a bit so you can shovel out some lol.

Dan.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't envy anybody that much snow. Funny thing here was we got 2" at most but it drifted to 15" high on my back porch and deck. Evidently Mother Nature decided it looked better on the deck than on the ground.


----------

